# Post your 2007 bikes!



## maden (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi

This thread is for posting pictures and spec's of your 2007 FR/DH rigs...

A good old bike porn thread!


PS: It's more fun with this kind of threads, if you keep it to pictures and 
spec's. And dont post lots of spam in between..!

Now, let's se them! 

(I wil post mine when it's ready).
Thomas


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

*'light' freeride, heavy AM*










































--Ben


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

and have you ridden it yet? JK looks clean, nice bike


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the X1.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Only because I love my two rigs!!!!!

07 Trance All Mt, 4X bike 28lbs









07Glory DH 42lbs


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

that looks badass in black..


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

freerider06 said:


> that looks badass in black..


yep, i think black is the new black


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

oops, mis post


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

my 2007 ride, and my 2006 ride, and my 2005 ride...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Dont think it has been used much with all those reflectors still attached.......



venom600 said:


> --Ben


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

My long-term ride, on its third year.










I'm either keeping it or moving to something like an SX Trail or those Reign Xs pictured.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy crap that glory is sick! Every time I see one I shat my pants! How much was it? Oh wait,...........your sponsored, crap


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I dont own one, but i know that you can get them way cheaper than other bikes with similar specs, in New Zealand a Glory DH is about $7000 nz dollars wheres a Demo 8 is $9000, and the specs are slightly better with the Glory with X0 shifters and derailer instead of X9 on the Demo


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Jesus...
The 2007 giants are sexy modafokers


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Shes dirty now of course.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> and have you ridden it yet? JK looks clean, nice bike


lol....took those pics 2 hours after picking it up from the shop. It's gotten thoroughly muddy since then, I promise. 

Oh, and the reflectors are gone now too.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

*mine*

not the best pic but thats it.

Now includes :
Ti spring
new wheels (arrows on hadleys)

Love it. some very nice bikes on this thread as well!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

I've got some new bicycles for the year!

'07 Demo 8









On my way to over shooting 24 steps...there is video of it here awhile ago...vicious little crash but the bike held up awesome for a first ride!









And the SX...









In action

















Still to muddy to ride dirt here in MN but the first DH race of the season goes down in Platteville WI this weekend can't wait to ride these bikes on dirt!

weRd!
Buck


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

07 Canfield F1, 39.8lbs


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

My 07 Stab Supreme





































yeah love this rig for now


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

*My 07 bike*

Here is my new bike. Just built it up over the winter.


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> 07 Canfield F1, 39.8lbs


DUDE!!!!!, I think i need to print this out and excuse myself and run to the bathroom for a few minutes.....:yikes:

I'm drooling all over my keyboard


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

ahhhhhh!!!! you know to put your chiclken iun the Marz forks, cuz the ITALIAN juce in there, straight cooks and rides!!!! [email protected]$KING GORGE FORMAN ON WHEELS


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's my 2007 Demo 8. Just waiting for my new silver diabolus crankset and cane creek double barrel and I'll be finished with this build.


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

chumba f5 2007


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Buck said:


> I've got some new bicycles for the year!
> 
> '07 Demo 8
> 
> ...


Hahahaha Dude i saw that video. That was in minesota right? Where was that held at because my friend goes to school there and saw it and was wondering where the race was at.


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

*Heres my 07 ride!*


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, a lot of high dollar rigs here bringin' the pop...


but I gotta say, the one that really sticks in my head for some reason, is that All black stealth-mode Giant Reign in the first pics! So smooth, and it's got a wicked nice stance to it!
That thing seriously has potential! scrap the reflectors and f der. then swap out the cranks and add a nice LG-1 w/ taco and you have one bad mammajamma!!! I like it...

I'd post up my new ride for '07, a Sinister SplinterMX, but it was built using mostly all 06 and 05 parts so no sense here...


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Dude, you are fvcking sick on those stair gaps. Nice work, and nice bikes.



Buck said:


> I've got some new bicycles for the year!
> 
> '07 Demo 8
> 
> ...


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

seems like the e13 and taco is a popular addition this year. Loving mine.

No pics I am afraid as yet:

Iron Horse Sunday custom build - all black frame, all black kit - super stealth!

Spesh Enduro 2005 - still going strong. 36VANs, coil rear, Gravity Dropper. Sweet.

shall post pics soon


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Hahahaha Dude i saw that video. That was in minesota right? Where was that held at because my friend goes to school there and saw it and was wondering where the race was at.


Yeah! We did it in Feb 2007 and 2006, through downtown St. Paul, MN. Course was just under a mile long...so fun!!! there are some pics on the Red Bull website too.

weRd!
Buck


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

fsdmusic said:


>


nice rig man!!!! i really like intense products!


----------



## AS.. the original (Jan 25, 2006)

Swiiing!


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

lmx said:


> nice rig man!!!! i really like intense products!


Thanks man I love this bike and the crappy photo doesn't do it justice at all. Dont let the "For Race Only" tag Intense gave it fool you, this bike is as strong as any bike Ive ridin and is a great race bike and great downhill freeride bike.


----------



## vdb (Feb 20, 2007)

whoaa!!


----------



## wallrat (Nov 29, 2006)

*2008 Mountain Cycle Battery Prototype*

I won this bike at Sea Otter. I'm not a freeride rider so I am going to put it on ebay so someone who knows how to enjoy it can. Any suggestions on how much? I am going to list the frame (used but in great shape), a Manitou Nixon 130-160mm fork, Manitou Swinger Ex shock, Cane Creek headset, Syncros bar & stem, Race Face Diabolous X-Type cranks w/ chain guide, MacNeil Pivotal seat and stem. I came with Magura discs, Sram x.9, Syncros wheelset. I plan on keeping these parts unless someone makes a great offer for the whole bike. I'll post pics once I have them. This bike is REALLY nice.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wallrat said:


> I won this bike at Sea Otter. I'm not a freeride rider so I am going to put it on ebay so someone who knows how to enjoy it can. Any suggestions on how much? I am going to list the frame (used but in great shape), a Manitou Nixon 130-160mm fork, Manitou Swinger Ex shock, Cane Creek headset, Syncros bar & stem, Race Face Diabolous X-Type cranks w/ chain guide, MacNeil Pivotal seat and stem. I came with Magura discs, Sram x.9, Syncros wheelset. I plan on keeping these parts unless someone makes a great offer for the whole bike. I'll post pics once I have them. This bike is REALLY nice.


Is it that all white one? please post pictures. :thumbsup:

I'm sure you will get heavy coin for this bike, no doubt about it. There is high demand, and it is a very limited bike. Lots of people drooling on it for the past couple of years. ebay may not be your best bet for it since not many people are going to be searching for a bike that hardly exists. You'll probably get a nice offer straight from here actually. Don't let people BS you out of this one, but then again, don't set it so high that it's ridiculous and turns everyone off. I myself would throw you an offer but the pockets are currently empty as I just built up a bike.

I could possibly trade you for the bike listed for sale in my signature though.


----------



## wallrat (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats the one. I will have pics up later this weekend. I will post it up here for sale soon after. I doubt I will set a price, I'll just ask for best offers and choose one I feel fits. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## poniu (Dec 27, 2006)

*hey everybody*

thats my baby!


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my 07' RMX Team


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

heres it right after Sea otter. will be doing a review on my new componentry later


----------



## Kawi Dude (Apr 17, 2007)

*07 Gran Mal*

Goes up and down!


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

OMFG I can't wait to put my 07' Marz on my new frame. Those are some sick bikes kids, I will post my rig up in teh next two months=) This is truly teh sickness.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

'07 Bottlerocket

New shock coming, don't like the DHXair...










Before she got dirty:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

fsdmusic said:


>


Dude that bike is awesome!


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

My rides for '07


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

zahgurim said:


> '07 Bottlerocket
> 
> New shock coming, don't like the DHXair...
> 
> ...


Moto! mmmmm! yummy. 

Very interesting setup with the long travel up front and fork boots. You must be a pretty big dude with that size frame though.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet bike!


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hood Mussel ...


----------



## Kawi Dude (Apr 17, 2007)

*07 Gran Mal*

I never said it was less than 40.... She weighs in at 47lbs. I can handle. She has perfect balance


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

weird terry said:


> My rides for '07


You did a good job on redoing that F1 man. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> heres it right after Sea otter. will be doing a review on my new componentry later


How you likin the the Dualrailleur?

-Matt


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*2007 Soul Cycles Matador*

2007 Soul Cycles Matador, Alejandro Seri Race Model. Fox Dhx 5 Air Shock


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

*my rigs for dh/fr*

these ar my dh/ Fr rigs for 07:

Cove shocker Dh(The main Dh/Fr rig)
-888rc2x
-deemax wheels
-dhx 5.0
-bones cranks










Cove Sanchez(Yes i have and will keep riding this DH)
-rock shox argyle
-Halo SAS rear wheel
- Deity bars and stem


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nano5467 said:


> these ar my dh/ Fr rigs for 07:
> 
> Cove shocker Dh(The main Dh/Fr rig)
> -888rc2x
> ...


the new Shocker is sweet man!

but gotta ask, why the surly spring-loaded chain catapult on on the sanchez when you have horizontal dropouts?! 

Nice bike, have fun!


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> the new Shocker is sweet man!
> 
> but gotta ask, why the surly spring-loaded chain catapult on on the sanchez when you have horizontal dropouts?!
> 
> Nice bike, have fun!


I dont like bothering with chain length or tensioners so i had the singulator from another bike so i decided it was just easier


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sweet looking Coves, I do like there bikes lots very cool stable


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

these baby's :thumbsup:


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

The 2006 bike for 2007:


----------



## michaeltbarrett (Apr 6, 2007)

*my demo*

04 demo 9


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

dv8cam said:


> 2007 Soul Cycles Matador, Alejandro Seri Race Model. Fox Dhx 5 Air Shock


dude that's really sick. check your PM's i sent you one with some quick questions about it.

btw, this is mine. 06, but it's new to me for 07. Iron Horse Yakuza Sohon Bucho.


----------

